# habe Angst



## tobi03

Hi Leute,

ich hab mir vor kurzem in den Kopf gesetzt den Angelschein zu machen. Ich habe gar keine Vorahnung, nur als Kind mal geangelt. Was mir Kopfzerbrechen bereitet ist Fischkunde. Wie habt Ihr es geschafft 70 einheimische Fische auswendig zu lernen inklusive Schonzeit usw?

habt ihr vllt. Buchempfehlungen oder Lerntipps für mich?

Komme aus Bayern.


mfg


tobi


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: habe Angst*

In Bayern musst Du eh pflichtgemäß einen Kurs besuchen.
Vereine und auch nicht vereinsgebundene Anbieter bieten solche Kurse an.

Die haben auch das entsprechende Lehrmaterial.

Und ohne den Kurs wirste eh nicht zur Prüfung zugelassen.


----------



## tobi03

*AW: habe Angst*

das ist mir klar, aber ich will schon vor dem Kurs das Zeug lernen, damit ich nicht ganz dumm drin sitz und nicht alles innerhslb von 3 wochen in mein kopf hämmern muss


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: habe Angst*

aaah, ok. 
sorry, wusste nicht , dass Du das bereits weisst.


----------



## Franz_16

*AW: habe Angst*

Hallo tobi,
locker bleiben.

Ich bin Kursleiter für die Fischerprüfung in Bayern und habe schon hunderte von Leuten durch diese Prüfung gebracht. 

Über 90% der Teilnehmer bestehen die Prüfung beim ersten Anlauf - so wirklich brutal ist die Prüfung also auch nicht. 

Da du zwingend einen Kurs besuchen musst, wird man dir dort auch was über das Lehrmaterial sagen. Manche Kurse haben eigenes Lehrmaterial, viele (auch ich) arbeiten mit dem Material der Firma Heintges. 

Es gibt noch dazu vom Landesfischereiverband Bayern einen verbindlichen Fragenkatalog, da stehen alle Fragen drin, die drankommen können. Wenn du diese Fragen kannst, bestehst du die Prüfung. 
Siehe: http://lfvbayern.de/fischen/angelfi...aeltlich-der-neue-fragenkatalog-2016-850.html

Wie "weit" du bist kannst du auch online regelmäßig überprüfen - du kannst eine Übungsprüfung durchführen: https://www.fischerpruefung-online-bayern.de/fprApp/Uebungspruefung/UebungspruefungStartseite.xhtml 

Das was man lernen muss ist im Prinzip überhaupt nicht schwierig, es ist nur "viel"


----------



## Taxidermist

*AW: habe Angst*

Es ist ein stumpfes Auswendiglernen und durch die multiple choice Prüfung noch erleichtert zu beantworten!
Kein Grund Angst vor dieser Prüfung zu haben, die schon größere Trottel bestanden haben, also wenn der IQ knapp über 70 liegt, reicht es in der Regel zu bestehen.
Die Hälfte bis zwei drittel der erlernten Fischarten wirst du in deinem Anglerleben sowieso nicht zu sehen bekommen und kannst du direkt nach der Prüfung wieder vergessen.!

Jürgen


----------



## tobi03

*AW: habe Angst*

man das geht ja schnell hier ☺

Ja das habe ich mir auch gedacht das ich nach der Prüfung nur noch die hälfte an Infos behalten muss. Habe mir gerade den Fragenkatalog 2017 bestellt. Das rechtliche ist ja meistens ganz logisch, aber Fischarten auswendig lernen, in welcher Zone diese zu finden sind usw ist ja schon ne ganze Menge


----------



## mittellandchannel

*AW: habe Angst*

Woran man die Fischer erkennt, wirst du ja noch lernen 

Für meine Prüfung waren es rund 20 Stk. ?!


----------



## Franz_16

*AW: habe Angst*



> in welcher Zone diese zu finden sind usw ist ja schon ne ganze Menge



Wenn man es auswendig lernt, ist es nervig - stimmt. Aber man kann es ja auch einfach wissen - was gar nicht mal so schwierig ist. 

Ich sag immer: Wer die Fließgewässerregionen verstanden hat, der hat die halbe Miete eingefahren. In der Forellenregoin z.B. hat man ganz schnellfließendes Wasser mit zum Teil sogar reißender Strömung welche sich oft um große Felsen bricht und einen sehr harten, steinigen Grund. Man weiß dann schonmal, dass dort Fische leben - die gerne sauerstoffreiches und daher auch kaltes Wasser mögen. Wenn man dann so ein Gewässer vor Augen hat (im Heintges gibt es ne prima Abbildung dazu) dann wird auch klar, dass eine Brachse aufgrund der hochrückigen Form sich dort schon aufgrund der Strömung irgendwie schwer tun würde.

Das ganze ist wie ein Puzzle, je mehr man erfährt, desto klarer wird einem Vieles. Wenn es dein Ausbilder versteht dir das bildhaft, interesssant, mit Logik dahinter und sogar vielleicht mit der ein oder anderen Geschichte aus seinem Anglerleben zu vermitteln, dann wirst du bei 60% der Fragen sagen: Klar, ist logisch!


----------



## Hr. Schneider

*AW: habe Angst*

Servus,

vor der Prüfung brauchst du wirklich keine Angst haben - ich habe neben dem Kurs ausschließlich den von Franz verlinkten Test durchgemacht (dreimal oder so). Dass hat gereicht... Das Material von Heintges hätte ich gar nicht gebraucht - falls du es trotzdem anschaffen willst/musst: schau bei eBay nach älteren Ausgaben, die sind teilweise sehr günstig. Ich habe weniger als die Hälfte gezahlt. Nach der Prüfung habe ich nie wieder reingekuckt - da gibt es mMn bessere Quellen.


----------



## Jens_74

*AW: habe Angst*

Das ist alles kein Zauberwerk. Ich empfehle dir zusätzlich zu den heintges Lehrbüchern (die hatten wir in Thüringen auch) mal zu schauen ob es für Bayern die App fürs Smartphone gibt "Fischerprüfung Bayern" o.ä. Ich hatte die für Thüringen und die war auch aktuell mit den Fragen. So kann man zwischendurch immer mal ganz entspannt üben.
 Habe ich meist Abends in der Wanne gemacht :q damit war ich sehr gut vorbereitet.
 Im Internet müsste es für Bayern ebenfalls Testfragebögen geben wo du immer mal einen Test machen kannst.
 Habe den Link gerade nicht aber Google sollte es ausspucken.


----------



## KxKx2

*AW: habe Angst*

Vor einer Jagdprüfung müsstest du vielleicht Angst haben, aber doch nicht bei einer Angelprüfung

 Ich habe jedenfalls noch nicht gehört, das Jemand mit ein wenig Verstand durch die Prüfung gefallen ist. Da muss man sich wirklich blöd anstellen, oder der Kopf ist zugenagelt#c

 Warte bis der Lehrgang anfängt, dann wirst du genügend Übungsmaterial bekommen.

 Also, reine Übungs und Fleissache :m


----------



## Keine_Ahnung

*AW: habe Angst*

Oder auch mal hier reinschauen:

http://www.lav-mv.de/fischerschule_online_lav_mv.php

http://angel-schein.de/

Aber wie gesagt, nicht verrückt machen, ist nicht wirklich schwer. Gerade eben mal schnell durch die Bayern Prüfung geklickt und auch nach 20Jahren auf Anhieb bestanden.


----------



## dreampike

*AW: habe Angst*

Hi, 
ich würde Dir empfehlen nicht nur die Prüfungsfragen auswendig zu lernen, sondern Dich intensiver mit dem Thema Angeln und Fischen auseinanderzusetzen. Als Kind/ Jugendlicher habe ich alles an Angelliteratur verschlungen, was ich in die Hände bekam und habe einiges davon gleich am Wasser umgesetzt. So hatte ich mir einiges an Wissen aufgebaut und konnte die Prüfung damals ohne Kurs bestehen (das war bevor Kurse verpflichtend wurden).
Viel Spaß und Erfolg!
Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: habe Angst*

Der MUSS aber (im Gegensatz zu früher ) nun mal erst die Prüfung machen, bevor er loslegen kann. 

Da ists sinnvoll, zuerst stumpf auswendig zu lernen, Prüfung machen und danach den Mist zu vergessen und sich um wirkliches Angelwissen zu kümmern.

Wenn er von Anfang an zweigleisig lernen will (richtiges Angelwissen und Prüfungswissen), macht er sichs nur unnötig schwer.


----------



## oberfranke

*AW: habe Angst*



dreampike schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich würde Dir empfehlen nicht nur die Prüfungsfragen auswendig zu lernen, sondern Dich intensiver mit dem Thema Angeln und Fischen auseinanderzusetzen. Als Kind/ Jugendlicher habe ich alles an Angelliteratur verschlungen, was ich in die Hände bekam und habe einiges davon gleich am Wasser umgesetzt. So hatte ich mir einiges an Wissen aufgebaut und konnte die Prüfung damals ohne Kurs bestehen (das war bevor Kurse verpflichtend wurden).
> Viel Spaß und Erfolg!
> Wolfgang aus Ismaning


Bester Beitrag zum T#6hema
Ich habe meine Prüfung auch zu der Zeit gemacht als der Kurs noch nicht Pflicht war und habe auch keinen Kurs besucht. 
Ich war schon Jungangler und habe gefühlte Zentner von Büchern über Fische, Lebensraum, Vorschriften, Angeln usw. verschlungen. Als "Clolektüre" und beim angeln mit meinem alten Herren.
 Ach ja, so am Rande bemerkt. Mein Sohn hat die Prüfung ja mit Kurs abgelegt. 
 Von "Mist lernen" im Kurs hat er nichts erzählt. Es gibt  Themen die wichtig sind und welche die unwichtig sind bzw unwichtig erscheinen. Man sollte aber alles mal angehört haben und sich auch einiges merken. Angeln besteht nicht nur aus fangen, Foto machen und Bilder posten.   
 Was du jetzt noch vernachlässigen kannst, ist dich auf die Suche nach der einzig richtigen, einzig wahren und hypermodernsten Angel- und Gerätetechnik zu machen. 
 das hat noch Zeit. 
 Geh die Sache locker und konzentriert an- dann wird das schon.


----------



## dreampike

*AW: habe Angst*

Hallo Thomas, 

das Nichtvorhandensein eines Angelscheins hat mich damals nicht von praktischer Ausübung abgehalten|supergri. 

Wenn ich jemandem empfehle, sich auch außerhalb des Kurses für das praktische Fischen zu interessieren, dann ist das kein zweigleisiges Fahren im Sinne von Theorie hier versus Praxis dort. Sondern es ergänzt sich und entspricht genau dem, was moderne Pädagogik empfiehlt, nämlich nicht nur stur auswendig zu lernen, sondern für das Gelernte einen praktischen Bezug zu haben. 

Den Tipp, nach der Prüfung das Gelernte sofort zu vergessen, finde ich wenig hilfreich. Das unterstellt ja, dass dort nur sinnloses Zeug gelehrt wird, was mit Sicherheit nicht stimmt.

Es passiert nicht selten, dass ich den 3. Kandidaten am Tagmit druckfrischem Angelschein  ohne Stahlvorfach beim Hechtfischen treffe. "Ach, das macht man wirklich so?"#q. Oder so: "Huchen? Ich dachte das ist eine Forelle!" usw.  

Spätestens dann wünsche ich mir, dass die Leute das Gelernte ernster nehmen würden und nicht auch noch hier im Fachforum vom Moderator ermutigt werden, das Prüfungswissen nur als theoretischen Ballast nach der bestandenen Prüfung über Bord zu werfen.

Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: habe Angst*



dreampike schrieb:


> Es passiert nicht selten, dass ich den 3. Kandidaten am Tagmit druckfrischem Angelschein  ohne Stahlvorfach beim Hechtfischen treffe. "Ach, das macht man wirklich so?"#q. Oder so: "Huchen? Ich dachte das ist eine Forelle!" usw.


Eben, sag ich doch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=199335

Meine Empfehlung immer:
Für die Prüfung das lernen, was für die Prüfung verlangt wird.

Danach, ob im Verein oder einfach mit anderen Anglern, das Angeln richtig lernen ..

Der TE hat ja jetzt schon Angst, dass ihm der Stoff zu viel ist (Thema des Threads hier), da ist es absolut kontraproduktiv, NOCH mehr Stoff raufzupacken.

Bescheuerte Prüfung machen, vergessen - richtigen Stoff und richtiges Angeln lernt man danach real am Wasser.


----------



## Franz_16

*AW: habe Angst*



dreampike schrieb:


> Wenn ich jemandem empfehle, sich auch außerhalb des Kurses für das praktische Fischen zu interessieren, dann ist das kein zweigleisiges Fahren im Sinne von Theorie hier versus Praxis dort. Sondern es ergänzt sich und entspricht genau dem, was moderne Pädagogik empfiehlt, nämlich nicht nur stur auswendig zu lernen, sondern für das Gelernte einen praktischen Bezug zu haben.
> 
> Wolfgang aus Ismaning



Hallo Wolfgang,
das würde alles stimmen.
Wenn Praxis und Theorie zueinander passen würden. 

Das ist aber halt leider nicht nicht so. 
Ich habe jahrelang den Leuten beibringen müssen, dass man mit einer 0,50er Mono auf Hechte angelt. Das wurde so in der Prüfung abgefragt. 

Denkst du ich hätte ihnen einen Gefallen getan, wenn ich Ihnen gesagt hätte dass ich mit einer 0,15er Geflochtenen auf Hecht gehe? 

Wenn man da als Ausbilder Eitelkeiten an den Tag legt, verwirrt man einen gewissen Prozentsatz der Leute.

Ein weiteres Beispiel:
In der Praxis fischen viele (auch ich) beim Zanderangeln eine dünne Geflechtschnur und ein dickes FC als Vorfach - das ist nachdem was in der Prüfung abgefragt wird absolut falsch.  

Wir lernen auch, dass wir zum Hechtfang große Drillinge nehmen - viele Profis erzählen aber bei Youtube, dass sie eben kleine Drillinge nehmen - weil die halt angeblich besser haken  

Genauso mit den Fließgewässerregionen. Die sind klar und verständlich strukturiert für die Prüfung. In der Realität werden bei uns hier die meisten Waller in der Barbenregion gefangen, obwohl es die laut dem was in der Prüfung abgefragt wird, dort gar nicht gibt.

Ein weiteres großes Problem ist die Unterscheidung zwischen vereinsinternen Regelungen und Gesetzen. Gerade Jungangler die schon in Vereinen sind, verwechseln das ständig. Die denken ganz häufig, die Vereinsregel ist das Gesetz. Das sind ganz böse Fallen. 

Ich könnte noch 50 Beispiele hinschreiben. 

Es gibt Leute, die sind locker dazu in der Lage das alles einzuschätzen und voneinander zu unterscheiden. Aber es gibt eben auch Leute, die das völlig verwirrt. Und denen tut man sicher keinen Gefallen wenn man Ihnen empfehlt parallel Theorie und Praxis zu kombinieren.


----------



## bootszander

*AW: habe Angst*

Ihr habt ja alle recht.

Aber bevor ich einen angelschein mache gehe ich erst mal bei einem angler mit und lerne das hobby kennen.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: habe Angst*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Hallo Wolfgang,
> das würde alles stimmen.
> Wenn Praxis und Theorie zueinander passen würden.
> 
> Das ist aber halt leider nicht nicht so.
> Ich habe jahrelang den Leuten beibringen müssen, dass man mit einer 0,50er Mono auf Hechte angelt. Das wurde so in der Prüfung abgefragt.
> 
> Denkst du ich hätte ihnen einen Gefallen getan, wenn ich Ihnen gesagt hätte dass ich mit einer 0,15er Geflochtenen auf Hecht gehe?
> 
> *Wenn man da als Ausbilder Eitelkeiten an den Tag legt, verwirrt man einen gewissen Prozentsatz der Leute.*
> 
> Ein weiteres Beispiel:
> In der Praxis fischen viele (auch ich) beim Zanderangeln eine dünne Geflechtschnur und ein dickes FC als Vorfach - das ist nachdem was in der Prüfung abgefragt wird absolut falsch.
> 
> Wir lernen auch, dass wir zum Hechtfang große Drillinge nehmen - viele Profis erzählen aber bei Youtube, dass sie eben kleine Drillinge nehmen - weil die halt angeblich besser haken
> 
> Genauso mit den Fließgewässerregionen. Die sind klar und verständlich strukturiert für die Prüfung. In der Realität werden bei uns hier die meisten Waller in der Barbenregion gefangen, obwohl es die laut dem was in der Prüfung abgefragt wird, dort gar nicht gibt.
> 
> Ein weiteres großes Problem ist die Unterscheidung zwischen vereinsinternen Regelungen und Gesetzen. Gerade Jungangler die schon in Vereinen sind, verwechseln das ständig. Die denken ganz häufig, die Vereinsregel ist das Gesetz. Das sind ganz böse Fallen.
> 
> Ich könnte noch 50 Beispiele hinschreiben.
> 
> Es gibt Leute, die sind locker dazu in der Lage das alles einzuschätzen und voneinander zu unterscheiden. Aber es gibt eben auch Leute, die das völlig verwirrt. Und denen tut man sicher keinen Gefallen wenn man Ihnen empfehlt parallel Theorie und Praxis zu kombinieren.



Danke Franz, das geben leider die wenigsten Ausbilder so zu ..


----------



## Lajos1

*AW: habe Angst*

Hallo tobi03,

lese Dir auch die Fragestellungen genau durch, da steht z. B. manchmal: welcher Fisch hat *eine *Fettflosse und manchmal auch: welcher Fisch hat *keine *Fettflosse. Wenn man das übersieht kann die Antwort nicht richtig sein. Und werde nicht nervös, wenn die ersten Teilnehmer nach 15 Minuten schon fertig sind. Ruhe bewahren.

Viel Glück

Lajos


----------



## Keine_Ahnung

*AW: habe Angst*

Wer braucht denn 15min für die paar Fragen? 

Aber es ist wirklich so, gerade als Jungangler macht man sich da gerne zuviel Stress. Klar sollte man sich ein gewisses Grundwissen aneignen, aber viele der Fragen erklären sich auch durch logisches Denken. 

Ich wohne zum Glück in ner Gegend wo man auch ohne Schein hochoffiziel Angelns kann. Merkt man in den Kursen auch, da sitzt kaum einer drin der die Praxis nicht beherrscht.


----------



## Lajos1

*AW: habe Angst*



Keine_Ahnung schrieb:


> Wer braucht denn 15min für die paar Fragen?
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> nach meinen Erfahrungen brauchen etwa 80 Prozent der Teilnehmer länger als 15 Minuten.
> Ich habe den Prüflingen immer geraten, wenn sie mit den Fragen durch sind, sich das ganze nochmal anzuschauen um etwa Flüchtigkeitsfehler auszuschließen. Zeit ist wirklich genügend vorhanden.
> 
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Lajos


----------



## PAFischer

*AW: habe Angst*

Ist alles kein Hexenwerk. Es wird immer heißer gekocht als gegessen.

Jeder der halbwegs klar denken kann, schafft die Prüfung. 
Im Kurs einfach ein wenig aufpassen und nebenbei (nicht im Kurs) die Prüfungsfragen üben (bei Apps aufpassen, dass man die für Bayern hat - andere Prüfungen).

Ich habs damals auch ohne Bücher geschafft, auch in Bayern.
Einiges ist interessant und kann man auch später brauchen, andere Sachen nicht. 

Einfach nicht verrückt machen. Das schaffst Du locker :m


----------



## Andal

*AW: habe Angst*

Vor allem sollte man sich verkneifen, irgendwas im Kurs zu hinterfragen. Es wird dort das gelehrt, was zum bestehen der Prüfung notwendig ist, auch wenn einem das vielleicht fragwürdig, oder widersinnig erscheinen mag. Der Kurs dient nur der Prüfung und das wirkliche lernen geht anschließend in der Praxis am Wasser erst los.

Wenn man im Kurs bei der Sache ist und sich auch noch die Schuhbandl selber binden kann, dann besteht man auch die Prüfung.


----------



## Jamdoumo

*AW: habe Angst*

Eine Angelscheinprüfung ist keine Atomphysik! 

 Guck Dir so manche Fritte an die mit nem Angelschein in der Gegend rumläuft...

 Und wenn derjenige das kann..!

 Also! 



 Viel Erfolg! 

 PS: gibt auch gute Lern-Apps dafür.


----------



## tobi03

*AW: habe Angst*

habe jetzt seit gestern meine hentges sammelbox und muss sagen da ist einiges drin 

habe jetzt mal mit dem buch gerätekunde angefangen.


----------



## Thomas9904

*AW: habe Angst*

Topp - dann ran und lernen!


----------



## Purist

*AW: habe Angst*



Lajos1 schrieb:


> Und werde nicht nervös, wenn die ersten Teilnehmer nach 15 Minuten schon fertig sind. Ruhe bewahren.



Ich war damals nach etwa 2 Minuten (fehlerfrei) fertig, die Gesichter der anderen, der Prüfer, aber auch der anwesenden Vereinsmitglieder waren lustig anzusehen. |supergri

@tobi:
Das ganze ist einfacher als man denkt und der Lernaufwand hält sich auch in Grenzen. Du musst nur mit etwas Struktur lernen und ein bischen Zettelwirtschaft betreiben. So gehst du z.B. die Fragen durch und schreibst dir alle raus, die du nicht richtig beantwortest und lernst die immer wieder. Vor der Prüfung gehst du alle komplett alle durch, notfalls so oft, bist du fehlerfrei bist.

Ich hatte aber auch darauf keine Lust, daher schrieb ich mir zu den Gebieten, wo ich nicht sicher war, einfach die Details auf einen Zettel und brachte Struktur rein. So wird's dummerweise nicht vermittelt, aber es ist eben viel einfacher zu lernen wenn man das Gesamtbild hat, anstatt diese stupiden und unsortierten Multiple Choice-Fragen auswendig zu lernen. Am Ende war das, was ich wirklich pauken musste, auf eine drittel Din A4 Seite geschrumpft, inkl. der Fragen, die ich heute noch falsch beantworten würde, weil sie einfach unlogisch oder dumm gestellt sind.


----------



## Lajos1

*AW: habe Angst*



Purist schrieb:


> Ich war damals nach etwa 2 Minuten (fehlerfrei) fertig, die Gesichter der anderen, der Prüfer, aber auch der anwesenden Vereinsmitglieder waren lustig anzusehen. |supergri
> 
> Hallo,
> 
> ich weiss nicht, wo Du Deine Prüfung gemacht hast, ich habe gerade die hier angesprochene bayerische Fischerprüfung  betont auf Tempo absolviert. Ergebnis: 10 Minuten 30 Sekunden bei zwei Fehlern (mit ein bißchen mehr Zeit hätte ich null Fehler gehabt). Ich mag jetzt nicht der Schnellste sein, kenne aber die Materie noch ziemlich gut und glaube nicht, dass ein Prüfling diese Zeit groß unterbieten kann. Wozu sollte er auch, es wird ja nicht bewertet ob er nach 10, 15, 25 Minuten fertig ist oder auch noch länger braucht solange er im vorgeschriebenen Zeitfenster bleibt.
> Zur Zeit der "Papierprüfung" ging es vielleicht noch ein bis zwei Minuten schneller, da man damals ja nicht auf "weiter" klicken musste. Diese haben wir im modernen Bayern aber nicht mehr.#h
> 
> Petri Heil
> 
> Lajos


----------



## Dennis_Amgelfreun

*AW: habe Angst*

Hallo,

Ich bin jetzt 13 und habe vor einem Jahr den Schein in Baden-Württemberg gemacht. Mir hat der Kurs, aber vorallem eine bei dem Material beigelegte CD geholfen wo mir eine Prüfung zusammengestellt wurde und ich diese dann durchgemacht habe. Das hat mir eigentlich am meisten geholfen. Habe die Prüfung dann auch mit einem Fehler bestanden . Die CD war echt top, kann sie nur weiterempfehlen. 

Falls du den Schein machen möchtest, sei nicht aufgeregt und pass im Vorbereitungskurs auf 

MFG Dennis


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: habe Angst*

Generell ist Angst keineswegs schlecht, sie hält dich auf Trap und motiviert dich zu lernen, was durchaus dein Vorteil ist. Allerdings solltest du dich davon nicht übermannen lassen.

Die Kurse decken alles relevante ab, die Fragestellungen sind in der Prüfung multiple Choice, sprich Kreuze aus richtigem an, eine Unart wie ich finde, weil es demjenigen aus Glück schon bei richtiger Auswahl bei bestehen Wissen attestiert. Das ist hier dein Trumpf.

Das Lernen der einzelnen Fragestellungen durch das bloße Ausführen und vergleichen kommt einer Konditionierung gleich und gibt dir dann noch mehr Sicherheit zum angeeigneten Wissen der Kurse. Insgesamt ist alles Überschaubar.

Du wirst keinen Fisch anatomisch korrekt beschreiben müssen, du wirst kein Biologe, wichtige Schlüsseleigenschaften solltest du aber schon Wissen. Lass dich einfach nicht in die Irre leiten weil Dozenten oder Behörden zum Thema das ganze Künstlich aufblasen, sie müssen ihren Unsinn als nützliche wichtige Arbeit und komplizierte Sache verkaufen.

Suche dir Online einen Fragenkatalog, am besten Aktuelle, wo du Prüfungen simulieren kannst. Frage beim Angelverein ob sie diese auf Papier auch bereitstellen um zu üben. Lerne an der Tageshöchstformzeit maximal 2 Stunden dann wird das schon.

Hier eine der vielen Seiten zum Üben, eine CD brauchst du nicht mehr, die Zeiten sind vorbei. http://angel-schein.de/

Viel Erfolg


----------



## willmalwassagen

*AW: habe Angst*

In BW werden ab der nächsten Prüfung Fischbilder gezeigt, die man dann bestimmen muss.
Das wird die Quoten der Besteher deutlich nach unten bringen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing

*AW: habe Angst*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> In BW werden ab der nächsten Prüfung Fischbilder gezeigt, die man dann bestimmen muss.
> Das wird die Quoten der Besteher deutlich nach unten bringen.



Wird in Sachsen-Anhalt auch gemacht, meist geläufige Fische aus unseren Gewässern, sehr Simpel und Einfach. Dazu haben viele schon geangelt ohne Schein und können Fische unterscheiden.

Wer nicht will, wird es auch nicht schaffen, wer das Interesse mit sich bringt wird bestehen, niemand will jemanden durchfallen lassen, auch nicht in BW.


----------



## feederbrassen

*AW: habe Angst*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Wer nicht will, wird es auch nicht schaffen, wer das Interesse mit sich bringt wird bestehen, niemand will jemanden durchfallen lassen, auch nicht in BW.



So siehts aus.#6


----------



## Hochlandrind

*AW: habe Angst*



Andal schrieb:


> Vor allem sollte man sich verkneifen, irgendwas im Kurs zu hinterfragen. Es wird dort das gelehrt, was zum bestehen der Prüfung notwendig ist, auch wenn einem das vielleicht fragwürdig, oder widersinnig erscheinen mag. Der Kurs dient nur der Prüfung und das wirkliche lernen geht anschließend in der Praxis am Wasser erst los.
> 
> Wenn man im Kurs bei der Sache ist und sich auch noch die Schuhbandl selber binden kann, dann besteht man auch die Prüfung.




Da muss ich Andal grundsätzlich zustimmen. Wobei es auch unterschiedliche Lehrer gibt.
Ich habe meinen Fischereischein A vor ca. drei Monaten bestanden. Den Kurs habe ich zusammen mit einer Freundin besucht, die von der Materie vorab noch viel weniger Ahnung hatte als ich. Insbesondere Gerätekunde kann da verwirrend sein, da (zumindest bei uns) ein Lehrer vor Ort war, der gleichzeitig auch Ladenverkäufer für Angelausrüstung ist. Dementsprechend fielen permanent beim Angeln "eingebürgerte" englische Wörter - z.B. rig, blank, tackle, suspender, twichen, jerken, blablabla. und zusätzlich auch Werbung für seine Angebote/Fahrten gemacht.

Meiner Meinung nach hat er in diesem Fall die pädagogische bzw. lehrende Aufgabe ziemlich stark verfehlt.
Wir haben ihm das auch als konstruktive Kritik mitgegeben (nach dem Kurs ohne die anderen Teilnehmer) - was ihn nicht wirklich erfreut hat. 

Ich empfehle dir, dich konsequent nur auf das vorzubereiten, was prüfungsrelevant ist (wird bestimmt im Unterricht verdeutlicht). Anschließend kannst Du dich immer noch über die z.B. unzähligen Knoten und Montageoptionen informieren und dich durch Fachliteratur wühlen, sollte Sie für dich überhaupt interessant sein. Zielführend ist es allerdings nicht, im Gegenteil, du machst dich damit bestimmt noch verrückter.

Übrigens: Die Prüfung kann man so oft wiederholen wie man will. Also solltest Du wirklich einen miserablen Tag haben, ist es auch kein Beinbruch. Falls es dich ein wenig beruhigt: Bei uns haben vom 15-jährigen bis älteren Opa alle bestanden. 
Viele Fragen sind schon alleine mit etwas gesundem Verstand beantwortbar. 

Viel Spaß beim Kurs!


----------



## tobi03

*AW: habe Angst*

habe heute 16 mal die prüfung online gemacht und bin 1mal durchgefallen. am samstsg startet der kurs, bin schon aufgeregt


----------



## nobbi1962

*AW: habe Angst*

#6#6#6

Toll

das mußt du auch!!!

du schaffst das!!!!!

lg nobbi


----------



## Jens_74

*AW: habe Angst*

Damit bist du bestens vorbereitet !!! Wirst du ganz sicher schaffen.
 Noch ein Tipp, es ist mehr als ausreichend Zeit für die Prüfung. Die Fragen immer 2 oder 3 mal durchlesen (außer du hast sie 100 % vom Üben im Kopf).
 Die meisten Fehler passieren weil man die Fragen zu schnell oder nicht richtig liest. Auch in der Fischerprüfung gibt es durchaus Fangfragen.


----------



## nobbi1962

*AW: habe Angst*



Jens_74 schrieb:


> Damit bist du bestens vorbereitet !!! Wirst du ganz sicher schaffen.
> Noch ein Tipp, es ist mehr als ausreichend Zeit für die Prüfung. Die Fragen immer 2 oder 3 mal durchlesen (außer du hast sie 100 % vom Üben im Kopf).
> Die meisten Fehler passieren weil man die Fragen zu schnell oder nicht richtig liest. Auch in der Fischerprüfung gibt es durchaus Fangfragen.




UND Deine Prüfungs  Angst#6

hat jeder tobi

wir Denken an Dich


----------

